# Not getting updates



## stovebolt (Aug 13, 2014)

I have not gotten my email updates from the forum since 8-4-14. Can anyone find out why? I had made no changes that I am aware of.

Chuck


----------



## padronman (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe a setting changed in your profile.  Make sure your subscription update is set to email and not just FORUM.

Scott


----------

